
Royal Mail issues stamps honoring classic British computer games - finphil
https://boingboing.net/2020/01/08/royal-mail-issues-stamps-honor.html
======
vr46
Nothing by Ultimate Play The Game? Not a brilliant series of choices, apart
from Elite, I wonder what the criteria were?

Actually I take it partially back. Lemmings and Wipeout are well worthy.

~~~
DrMonkFish
No Manic Miner or Jet Set Willy?

~~~
vr46
Yes, absolutely.

